# Sony BDV-N7100W audio sync problem



## Bisquit base (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi all. 
I've just bought an all in one home cinema system and I'm having audio sync problems with blu ray play-back. TV signal and the xbox run perfect through the speakers but blu ray there is a massive delay(suggests problem with player); I've tried adjusting the audio delay on the tv settings but it doesn't seem to resolve the issue. However when running a blu ray, and switch to tv speakers the audio is perfect(suggests the player is fine).

I tried the sony 590 and returned it after having the same problem the week before. So it suggests there's a problem with my set up and not the products. 
I've tried googling this problem and can't find a single mention which suggests its some thing wrong with my set up.

7100 + tv signal = good.
7100 + xbox = good.
7100 + blu ray = bad.
tv speakers + blu ray = good.

Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How is it connected? Maybe it's a HDMI cable issue. Try a different cable.


----------



## Bisquit base (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi. I have a hdmi cable connecting the player to the tv; i've tried different hdmi cables but I still have the same problem.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

During playback press the options button and then go to the top of the menu and select 'A/V sync' and then tweak the delay to the suitable setting.


----------



## Bisquit base (Jan 1, 2014)

Worked a treat. Could never find the option on the player so only tried it on the tv settings before. Seem to have it nailed at 125ms. Thank you very much, can get some new years day movies watched now. Whoop!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Enjoy your new system! :T


----------

